# Trivia 1/15



## luckytrim (Jan 15, 2019)

trivia 1/15
DID YOU KNOW...
Sandra Oh is the first Asian to host the Golden Globes;  she  is also the
first Canadian to do so !


1. What speed test is used to measure NFL athletes'  acceleration and pace?
2. What does "Pb" stand for on the Periodic Table of  Elements?
3. What is the minimum age requirement for a U.S.  President?
4. Why is some dinnerware called "bone china"?
5. Which 50's radio program began "The weeds of crime bear  bitter fruit"?
6. To which of the Fifty must I travel to visit the  Tallahatchie River ?
  a. - Alabama
  b. - Mississippi
  c. - Florida
  d. - Louisiana
7. "I Value Xylophones Like Cows Desire Milk", is a mnemonic  device to
remember what ?
8. What does the 'C' in Einstein's famous equation E=mc^2  stand for?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
An ancient Hawaiian curse, “Pele’s Curse”, warns people  against taking rocks
or sand from the lava fields of the Hawaiian Islands.  Legend  has it that
such acts will anger the Fire Goddess Pele, and result in a  lifetime of bad
luck.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Forty-yard Dash
2. Lead
3. - 35
4. It has bone ash in it
5. " The Shadow"
6. - b
7. Roman Numerals
8. the Speed of light in a vacuum .

CRAP !!
“Pele’s Curse” is a modern ‘legend’, that was invented by park  rangers to
keep tourists from plundering the natural rocks and sands of  the Islands.


----------

